# GOOD LUCK MRS REDCAP!



## Mrs Chaos

Hi
Just popping in to say GOOD LUCK to Mrs R (Vicki) who starts d/r today    
I know how nervous you are sweetie, but you'll be fine! We're all here for you, to hold your hand and give you heaps of   &  
Here *anytime* you need a natter hun 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Guest

Wishing you all the best Mrs Redcap.


----------



## Suzie

Mrs R      

     

xx


----------



## weeble

* Good luck hunny bun. * ​               
               ​               ​


----------



## emilycaitlin

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

i know a secret you dont knoe doooooodarrrrrr dooooooooooodarrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

(and no she is not preg YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Chaos

share the news or prepare to be tortured!   
Gayn
XX


----------



## REC

Love Ratty xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Mrs Chaos said:


> share the news or prepare to be tortured!
> Gayn
> XX


you need to threaten me with something like <thinks..............no dont take away chocolate!>


----------



## weeble

M J said:


> i know a secret you dont knoe doooooodarrrrrr dooooooooooodarrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> (and no she is not preg YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gayn you hold er down and I'll tickle er, we'll soon find out what it is.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

oh girls this is so much fun

i know something you dont know!!!!!


----------



## weeble

Hmmmmm Im not laughing.  Now tell me or else!!!!!!

<come on weebs, play the birthday card> Please tell me, its my birthday


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Mrs Mez!
Don't make me discombobulate you! SPILL!  










<gives Weeble nice, beating stick> "Now bend over Mrs Mez!"


----------



## REC

Oh is someone getting their butt whipped, me next


----------



## ♥ M J ♥




----------



## Mrs Chaos

REC said:


> Oh is someone getting their butt whipped, me next


[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]RATTY!
YA
PERV![/move]









[br]: 30/08/06, 14:06









<whispers to Weeble...nick her choccy!..ULTIMATE TORTURE!>


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

<runs a hides her chocolate in the safe>

im ready for ya


----------



## weeble

Ok Im coming to get ya, pass me my whip ratty.


----------



## REC




----------



## ♥ M J ♥

weebs is that your new birthday frock?


----------



## weeble

Ratty not that whip ya mong.

MJ, yeah ya like?    Now stop changing the subject and answer the 'beep' question.....whats the news?


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

weeble said:


> MJ, yeah ya like?  Now stop changing the subject and answer the 'beep' question.....whats the news?


love ya frock

what was the question again??


----------



## weeble

Am going outside for a ***!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

have one for me hun

wants some of me choc?

xxx


----------



## weeble

Yuk that *** was as yucky as the last one.









<stretches hand out for choccy>


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

didnt know you smoked weebs hun

im a good girl now and not smoked now for 32weeks (not that im counting)

<passes weebs a big piece of choc>


----------



## weeble

I stopped nearly 4yrs ago and started again on Saturday. Im on roll ups to try and stop again, but no matter how awful they are, I keep having another. 

<Takes the choccy greatfully>


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

i have to say that i did give in on 18th of may and have 2 rollies as i was home alone and my sister rangto say she had given birth to my niece!!!

be strong weebs! you can do it............plus choc tastes nicer when a non smoker!

hugs
x


----------



## Mrs Chaos

<nicks choccy from Mrs Mez>










<whispers to Weebs trip her up I'll tie her down....> <goes to fetch torture instruments>


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Mrs Chaos said:


> <nicks choccy from Mrs Mez>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <whispers to Weebs trip her up I'll tie her down....> <goes to fetch torture instruments>


oh mrs gayn!

notice you havent said you now know the secret!!!!

<notices that mrs gayn is a double agent>


----------



## REC

So whats the secret then, spill the beans!!!


----------



## weeble

Ok Im going to close my eyes and when I open them I expect to see a pm with all the details.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

weeble said:


> Ok Im going to close my eyes and when I open them I expect to see a pm with all the details.


oh sorry hun! just saw this ......................took the dog for a walk!

would let you know now but have forgot what the seccret was/is.....................just gonna pop out to post a letter!

if i remember i wil let ya know       

<runs qickly before weebs catches her>


----------



## weeble

Oooooh you are in sooooooo much trouble lady. <runs even quicker>


----------



## MrsRedcap

I'MMMMMMMMMM BAAAAAAACK!  

Thanks for your good wishes girls....means so much to me.

Love to you all

Vicki x


----------



## hopeforababy

Thanks for your advise and good luck, im just starting the journey to become a mother again it seems for alot of people this journey can be a long one but well worth the wait never give up hope thats what i keep telling my self  Hope


----------

